# I'm not a crappie fisherman, but ---------?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I went to the pine today in the pm looking for some smallies. I know, toooooooooo early but just had to try. Left the sparkinator home today. Kind of worried about shore tromping and I was going to just explore. In hind sight, should have taken him.  What a sad expression when I left and such a happy greeting when I got home(unconditional love). Next time no excuses, he goes!!!!! :wink: 
Anyway, went to the N. Fork area and hiked in with my tube. Didn't get one smallie!!!! Too early I guess, but,--------- caught 3 crappie. All 3 were between 11 1/2 in and 12 in. Now I'm not a crappie guy so I don't know if that means anything. To me that's big. The downside was the biggest was full of eggs. Didn't know till I got home. Would have preferred to leave her with the eggs. I think it's great to maintain them as a fishery. I'm guessing that with all the predator fish in the res. that this is resulting in bigger crappie and fewer small guys. Hope it isn't an over kill on the smaller guys preventing a reasonable population of crappie. Like I said, I ain't a crappie guy but can appreciate a good balance of all species.
So, my question - Is this typical size of crappie at the pine, now? If so, sounds pretty good to me.
Leaky
P.S. Caught em on reapers.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report Leaky. Sorry you weren't able to catch any smallies. About the Crappie, I'm no expert myself but I'm pretty sure 11 1/2 or 12 inches is big for them. I don't think they get too much bigger than that. Like I said though, I'm no Crappie expert. I've never even caught a Crappie. Nevertheless, congrats on catching them. I wouldn't feel too bad about keeping the female with eggs...I'm sure there are plenty of them in there!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

3 lb. crappie O<< That's like sexy pillow talk! There's nothing better than a batch of battered and deep fried crappie. They make for wonderful fish & chips.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I knew a guy in MO that had a pond on his property that produced a 17 inch, 4lb crappie. So I guess they can get pretty large


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Crappie go through a cycle where you will have a few years of big Crappie and a few years of smaller fish.
Pineview is in the cycle for the larger Crappie this year.
There were a few years that the Crappie didn't have a very good spawn, so the numbers are still down a bit, but the size is up.
There should be a great spawn this year with the anount of cover that Pineview will have due to being full of water.
Enjoy the size of Crappie this year because it won't last.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky cingrats on the crappies.Those crappie are nice size one. sorry you didnt catch any bass.Dont worry about the one with eggs. It just a good sing hearing you cought some allready.good luck on the bass next time.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job, Leaky. Glad you found something to bite your stuff. You'll get what you want next time, when you have your bass hound with you. :wink:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass - yep, ate em up the same night and they were yummy. LM are still my favorite, (except for walleye) with channels a close second. I compare crappie to smallies, blues, wipers, etc. which are pretty close to each other, next. Trout are in the middle, good but others are better. This is coming from a guy who thinks whitefish fresh water carp are better than trout.  
Leaky


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I think crappie are right up there in deliciousness with walleye and perch as long as they are not frozen.


+1


> This is coming from a guy who thinks whitefish fresh water carp are better than trout.


 _/O You dare eat a carp?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

> You dare eat carp?


 Have you ever tried it or are you locally fixed in your info..  Seriously, try it.. :lol: 
Leaky


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

How are people catching crappie at Pineview? We hammer them on little jigs w/ minows back in Wisconsin, but the water is so much shallower there. What's the secret here?


----------

